# Οι μουσικές του Βατικανού



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Η είδηση δεν είναι ότι ο πάπας είναι μεταξύ των υποψηφίων για τα βρετανικά μουσικά βραβεία Classical BRIT Awards για τα «φωνητικά» που προσέθεσε στον δίσκο _Alma Mater: Music from the Vatican_. Το ενδιαφέρον το βρήκα στα γούστα του _Osservatore Romano_, τα οποία και προβλέπω να τροφοδοτήσουν το νήμα. Αλλά πρώτα λίγη μουσική από το Βατικανό με φωνητικά και από τον πάπα Βενέδικτο.






Και η σχετική είδηση από το BBC:

*Pope Benedict XVI nominated for Classical Brit award*

The Pope has received a Classical Brit nomination for the first time, pitting him against artists such as former X Factor finalist Rhydian Roberts.

Pope Benedict XVI's voice appears on Alma Mater - Music From the Vatican, which will compete for the album of the year award, voted for by the public.

*A Vatican newspaper has meanwhile published its top 10 pop albums.*

It includes Michael Jackson's Thriller, U2's Achtung Baby and (What's the Story) Morning Glory? by Oasis.

The Oasis album is favourite to win the best album of the last 30 years at the Brit Awards on Tuesday.

*Rap star*

The L'Osservatore Romano described its choices as classics to pack for a desert island.

The other albums are Pink Floyd's The Dark Side of the Moon, The Beatles' Revolver, David Crosby's If I Could Only Remember My Name, Rumours by Fleetwood Mac, Donald Fagen's Nightfly, Paul Simon's Graceland and Carlos Santana's Supernatural.

In December, the Vatican contributed a list of tracks for MySpace Music, a streaming service.

The songs included Changes by rapper Tupac Shakur, who was murdered in 1996.

Muse's Uprising and Mozart's Don Giovanni were also on the list.

The other artists nominated for the Classical Brit album of the year are the Fron Male Voice Choir, Only Men Aloud, Faryl Smith, Camilla Kerslake, The Priests, Blake, Howard Goodall and The Coldstream Guards.

The nominees are the 10 biggest-selling classical albums of the past 12 months.

Voting begins on 15 February and ends on 23 April. The winner will be announced at the Classical Brit Awards at the Royal Albert Hall on 13 May. ​


----------

